# Over pampered Londoner on Show Me The Money



## Mike (13 Feb 2004)

I think this has to go down as one that Eddy lost.
How did she manage to buy that sports car at the end?


----------



## Alias SmithJones (13 Feb 2004)

*Ealing Girl*

Kinda got the feeling that Eddy and Ealing Girl were on two very different wavelengths. 

Could Eddy possibly understand the need for a girl to have weekly manicures(15 E) and visits to the tanning salon(20 per week)? 

And wasn`t there some investment potential(attract a rich mate) and escapism (she is a probation officer) in that spending that she hadn`t fully admitted to?

Her debts were @ 7,000. Spending on net sal of 26,000 was 36,000. I couldn`t figure out how she trumped up the extra 10,000.

But she looked terrific.Twenty something is a time to be light hearted, enjoy the craic, look great and enjoy the money-possibly more so if you`re female. Though Andrew the chef might disagree!

Alias Smith&Jones


----------



## Aquila (13 Feb 2004)

*Re: Ealing Girl*

Well at least she was refreshingly honest about it in the end. I thought the supposed  'savings' made by some of the other participants were just a little too convenient. 

Had to laugh at her cutting up the credit card lengthways so she could still see the number. Of course she could still have ordered clothes with it on the Net if she wanted (though most of them would have had to be delivered to her parents home in London as most UK based online stores won't ship here). I dread to think what she may be spending on anti-wrinkle treatments in years to come if she keeps up her current rate of tanning booth visits-though she did say she had cut back during the programme.

I was a bit surprised that she was renting a bedsit for €440-rents must have levelled off a lot since I was in Dublin.


----------



## Sally (13 Feb 2004)

*Twentysomethings*

Well if IFSRA or the Pensions Board was watching they saw real life. You're wasting your time trying to get young single people to do take any type of financial planning and responsibility seriously. Nicola will learn, as she gets older, maybe becomes a Mum and has to look at a wider agenda - other than her own. If getting that across was the objective of the show it worked. 

Eddie hadn't a hope of converting Nicola, or any other Twentysomething still in that mindset, but I enjoyed her. I thought the clash between her view of the world and Eddie's older view was good TV, especially the comical look on his face when she described her clothes shop - priceless!

She made me want to go out a buy some more expensive foundation, lipstick, and those shoes!!!


----------



## daveobri (13 Feb 2004)

*Re: Twentysomethings*

I keep missing this programme. I always decide to watch Jeremy Clarksons 'Inventions that changed the world' on bbc2.
Its good that I can tune in here and get the programme details.
I did flick over for 1 minute and saw her cutting the card horizontally to hold on to the number. I was surprised Eddy didn't pick up on this.


----------



## Cahir (13 Feb 2004)

*Re: Twentysomethings*



> She made me want to go out a buy some more expensive foundation, lipstick, and those shoes!!!



She made me want to shop too!!!

I think the show was a very true reflection of most female twentysomethings!  Up until a few months ago (when I decided to buy a house) I would have see nothing wrong with the way she spends - it's normal!!! 

Really enjoyed the show last night.


----------



## ruby (13 Feb 2004)

*SMTM*

I thought it was a real girlie show, great. Eddy keeps getting better, quite comical really. I thought the two sparked off each other very well - and I'm definitely revamping my cosmetics.


----------



## zag (13 Feb 2004)

*Re: SMTM*

With regard to cutting up the card horizontally - I think you will find that the monthly statements also have the account number.

z


----------



## Cahir (13 Feb 2004)

*Re: SMTM*

Or else you have it memorised from using it on the internet so much  

Thank God for Strawberrynet!!


----------



## ceebee (13 Feb 2004)

*Repeat programme*

Do RTE repeat this programme?


----------



## Insider (13 Feb 2004)

*Show me the money*

I know this girl, my mates girlfriend. Last time I spoke to her she wanted babies and a big house in the country. Cant believe its the same person!


----------



## Ruby (13 Feb 2004)

*Just goes to show*

Just goes to show what you know about women! Of course she'd like that, but she's determined to have a good time before she settles down. Go girl, go.


----------



## fobs (13 Feb 2004)

*re: jsut goes to show*

loved the show too and it also made me want to go out on a mad shopping spree getting more shoes and cosmetics! I was exactly like this until we bought our first house and had a baby (still lapse a bit!).
What twentysomething girl is going to sacrifice all that pampering for a future house purchase she can't imagine wanting at the moment. I think girls like this settle down to a more sensible spending routine once the demainds on their life warrant it - mariiage,house,babies etc...until then "BUY MORE SHOES". (I  "LOVED" those red ones with the laces and want a pair!!!!!)


----------



## Insider (13 Feb 2004)

*Just goes to show*

True, Ruby, and have been accused of this "not knowing women" thing before! However, you cannot have it both ways. Decide now if its the mortgage or the 40 shoes, clubs...
For me I had to plan 1-2 years ahead to buy a house, so I could save a deposit. Meant severe cutbacks for a long while.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (13 Feb 2004)

*Re: Just goes to show*



> Do RTE repeat this programme?



Fridays at 3PM on RTE1.


----------



## Protocol (14 Feb 2004)

*amazed*

What is a manicure?

As a 29-year old male, I use two pairs of shoes.  I spend approx €300 per year on clothes.

Is there something wrong with me?


----------



## Repaymentator (14 Feb 2004)

*Re: Account number != Card Number*

Zag, all the credit card statements I've seen have a customer account number that isn't the same as the card number. Card numbers change when the cards are renewed but the account number doesn't change. Simple Anti-fraud measure. 

You probably did know that.  Apologies for being pedantic.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Feb 2004)

*the numbers don't add up*

The numbers just didn't add up for me.

She had €7000 in debt, but €5000 of this was a student loan which presumably is over three years old. That means she has managed to run up €2000 in debts in three years in Ireland.

But if she is overspending by €10,000 a year, why is she not in much bigger debt?

It was good entertainment and Eddie is very entertaining. He is very adaptable to the different classes and creeds who appear on his programme. 

Brendan


----------



## Mark (14 Feb 2004)

*.*

I don't think I even spend as much as you do Protocol!


----------



## ruby (14 Feb 2004)

*Brendan's Figures*

Hi Brendan, what I picked up was based on HER estimates she was overspending by 10,000. My guess is that she overestimated, and maybe added a bit too much to give herself space to be seen to cut back - but Eddie wasn't fooled I thought.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (14 Feb 2004)

*Re: Brendan's Figures*



> Zag, all the credit card statements I've seen have a customer account number that isn't the same as the card number.



All of my PTSB VISA statements have the card number printed on the right hand side above the credit limit and interest rates.


----------



## IsleOfMan (14 Feb 2004)

*Coffees are expensive in the Eden restaurant.*

Did Eddie actually buy that brown coat?  Maybe HE needs counselling?.


----------



## zag (15 Feb 2004)

*Re: Brendan's Figures*

All my BOI statements have the card number and all the work NIB ones also have the card number.

I do agree that it is usefull security measure to have an account number which is *not* the card number, so that the card number doesn't have to appear in the post every month.

z


----------



## Repaymentator (15 Feb 2004)

*Re: Account number != Card Number*

They're different on my MBNA statements but the same on my BOI one. I'm shocked to discover this and will write to them to complain.


----------



## cobalt (16 Feb 2004)

*card number and expiry date*

Does the expiry date also appear on the statement? Would someone not need that too to make transactions on the card?


----------



## The joker (16 Feb 2004)

*Protocol's dress sense*



> "I use two pairs of shoes"


  Protocol, you will find that gloves are far more comfortable on the hands, unless of course you are a horse.


----------



## Slim (16 Feb 2004)

*Re:Economising - Coup d'Etat*

Just caught up with this on VCR last night. Did I hear correctly that she moved in with boyfriend at the end of the show? If so, I think she saved enough rent to splash out on the Mazda! She seemed like one self indulgent head in the sand girl. I remember when......


Slim 8)


----------



## redrnot (16 Feb 2004)

*moving in with boyfriend....*

does moving in with ones boyfriend mean that you no longer have any bills/rent etc.  I thought that at least have cut the bills 50/50.....Did they boyfriend now pay for everything leaving her with surplus cash!

where would you find a boyfriend like this???


----------



## soc (16 Feb 2004)

Having watched Nicola - I was shocked at the amount of money she was frittering away!  Speaking as a twentysomething girl, I would not waste my money on so much junk... and to make matters worse... when she finally DOES manage to save some money... what does she do???  She decides to blow it on a car?!?  *ARGH!!!*

What makes this episode all the more disappointing is that there are posts in this forum from other female AAM participants who applaud this girl's obscene spending behaviour... and having watched the show, felt the urge to go out and spend, spend, spend!  

Girls... will you ever shake off the ol' bimbo shop-a-holic image, and instead portray an image of successful, money-manager by NOT condoning this girl's spending habits.


----------



## ol bimbo shopaholic (17 Feb 2004)

*Spend*

I'm going out now to buy a pair of nice red shoes and a sporty mazda....save for a house? Sure I'll get that when I win the Lotto.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (17 Feb 2004)

*Re: Spend*

What about the old woman who LIVED in a shoe? Women - eh? :rolleyes 

:lol


----------



## sueellen (17 Feb 2004)

"Women - eh?"

Can't live with them, can't live without them.

Would have to say costantly though of Imelda Marcos when I saw all the shoes.  Talk about out of touch with reality.  The denim jacket/pink feather boa said it all!  

All the same Dublin Bus had a lot to answer for stoppin' so close to the temptation of Grafton St. etc. :rolleyes


----------



## Aquila (17 Feb 2004)

*On the wrong show?*

I'm starting to think that Nicola would have been better off on an 'Off The Rails' special on looking good for less, with more practical advice on wardrobe streamlining, inexpensive beauty treatment alternatives etc. Realistically speaking, someone who spends so much on her image will have a hard time cutting back unless some alternatives are offered.

I used to buy a fair amount of clothes in my twenties (or at least what I thought was a lot before I saw last weeks show-it was nowhere near what Nicola was spending), but I don't drink or smoke and you have to have some vices. Thankfully the curse of wide feet keeps my shoe purchasing impulses in check....:b


----------



## Smooch (17 Feb 2004)

*Above*

Aquila you've sparked this vision of a 6ft Prop-like woman with "Big Bones" - you know plenty left on the BMI scale after deducting normal scores, after all big feet are needed to prop up big structures. Look at the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (17 Feb 2004)

*Re: Above*



> The denim jacket/pink feather boa said it all!



I've often marvelled at that page in the (Thursday?) Indo magazine in which various women on the street (er, not in THAT way ... ahem) describe their clothes, style, preferences and how much they spend on clothes a week. It's often a matter of several hundred or sometimes a few thousand quid a month - even for the students! Oddly enough it's usually the ones who spend the most who look the worst. I guess that old Dolly Parton line has a ring of truth to it: "It costs a lot of money to look this cheap". :lol


----------



## Aquila (17 Feb 2004)

*Re: Can't Save, Won't Save!*

I'm only five foot three (with size 5 feet), but enough OTness for today....:lol


----------

